

Associative Search: The Brain's REPL - bfrs
http://prelectur.stanford.edu/lecturers/hofstadter/analogy.html

======
thedoctor
Video version by Hofstadter on "Analogy as the Core of Cognition":
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8m7lFQ3njk>

~~~
seoguru
great lecture! skintro (i mean skip the intro):
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8m7lFQ3njk&t=13m30s](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8m7lFQ3njk&t=13m30s)

------
plainOldText
The first part seems interesting. The whole thing is way too long to be read
by a tired soul in a single read.

~~~
kghose
It IS a bit long.

To me the "Lexical blends" are an example of competing motor programs. Yes it
does given a window into cognition, but it is a window into the parallel
nature of processing in the brain and not into generalization.

------
wglb
Where did this absolutely bad title come from? Apparently not the article.

